# Neuer Router=Besserer Ping?



## Siriuz (15. September 2018)

Hallo,

Ich besitze von Vodafone eine 200k Glasfaser Leitung.  Bekam zur Umstellung folgenden Router "Vodafone Compal CH7466CE".
Seit einigen Monaten habe ich jedoch, speziell bei League of Legends einen Ping von 29-38. Als ich die Leitung bekam, war der Ping noch bei 13-19. Wenn ich meinen DNS anpinge, liegt der bei etwa 15ms.
*
Jetzt meine Frage:* Bringt es mir etwas auf eine Fritzbox umzusteigen, damit ich einen schnelleren Ping bekomme? Geht das überhaupt? Ich nutze LAN.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2018)

Also, es KANN sein, dass ein anderer Router etwas bringt, aber es kann auch sein, dass es nichts bewirkt. Der höhere Ping kann auch einfach nur damit zu tun haben, dass der LOL-Server eben nicht so nah wie Dein DNS ist. Und 29-38 ist ehrlich gesagt ein sehr niedriger Ping, das ist weit weg von einer Verzögerung, die du merken kannst. Was noch hinzukommt ist, dass du möglicherweise für Deinen Anschluss nur eine ganz kleine Auswahl an passenden Routern hast. Falls es ein Router ist, den man an eine TV-Dose anschließt, kann es sogar sein, dass du überhaupt keine Auswahl findet. 

ps: du spielst aber nicht per WLAN, oder?


----------



## Siriuz (15. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, es KANN sein, dass ein anderer Router etwas bringt, aber es kann auch sein, dass es nichts bewirkt. Der höhere Ping kann auch einfach nur damit zu tun haben, dass der LOL-Server eben nicht so nah wie Dein DNS ist. Und 29-38 ist ehrlich gesagt ein sehr niedriger Ping, das ist weit weg von einer Verzögerung, die du merken kannst. Was noch hinzukommt ist, dass du möglicherweise für Deinen Anschluss nur eine ganz kleine Auswahl an passenden Routern hast. Falls es ein Router ist, den man an eine TV-Dose anschließt, kann es sogar sein, dass du überhaupt keine Auswahl findet.
> 
> ps: du spielst aber nicht per WLAN, oder?



Danke für die Nachricht.

Also ich habe momentan den Google DNS eingestellt, brachte aber keinerlei besserung. Ich spiele per Lan-Kabel.
Vodafone bietet diese Router an:  FRITZ!Box 7590, FRITZ!Box 7430, EasyBox 804. Den Router den ich momentan besitze, gibt es von denen scheinbar gar nicht mehr im Store.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Danke für die Nachricht.
> 
> Also ich habe momentan den Google DNS eingestellt, brachte aber keinerlei besserung. Ich spiele per Lan-Kabel.
> Vodafone bietet diese Router an:  FRITZ!Box 7590, FRITZ!Box 7430, EasyBox 804. Den Router den ich momentan besitze, gibt es von denen scheinbar gar nicht mehr im Store.


 Was verlangen die denn für die Router? Ausprobieren kannst du es natürlich. Aber wie gesagt: Dein Ping ist an sich sehr gut, wenn er ingame unter 40 ist...


----------



## Siriuz (16. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was verlangen die denn für die Router? Ausprobieren kannst du es natürlich. Aber wie gesagt: Dein Ping ist an sich sehr gut, wenn er ingame unter 40 ist...



5,99 pro Monat. Ist ein Mietmodell.


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. September 2018)

Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich dass der Router was damit zu tun hat. Einfach Möglichkeit wäre mal ein 'tracepath'-Kommando gegen den LoL-Server loszulassen und zu schauen wievele Knoten eigentlich dazwischen liegen und wo die Vermittlung am längsten dauert. Das würde ich dann auch nochmal zu verschiedenen Zeiten machen.


----------

